# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Asian Hornet any new sightings.

## Greengage

Have there being any new sightings or reports of the Asian hornet this year in England/Scotland or Wales.
I read something back in July where some have been found on the island of Jersey. But have any queens  from the nests located last year survived.

----------


## Feckless Drone

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-jersey-41141330

Its a link from last week about a nest on Jersey. Not seen much else apart from the stray that was found in the central belt of Scotland.

----------


## fatshark

Likely established on Jersey ...
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-jersey-40681265
I'm surprised we've heard nothing more from the Tetbury area as the two isolations near there suggest it was probably present for a year before being detected. The isolates were genetically related, but no closer than by the grandmother ...

----------


## fatshark

Drat and double drat

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/a...ified-in-devon

or as *The Sun* reported KILLER asian hornet ...

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/455386...ee-population/

----------


## Greengage

Saw that on facebook this morning, Person who posted said a dead specimen was found and that the pic was not an Asian Hornet anyone hear anymore?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

This one was in the pub last night spoiling for a fight

mickeys.jpg

----------

